# Metrogel for acne rosacea



## woodwitch (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi there,

I am using Metrogel (topical metronidazole gel) on my face fairly long term for treatment of acne rosacea and was wondering if you had any thoughts on whether and, if so, when before treatment I should stop taking it? I am hoping to be an egg donor recipient in either a natural or medicated cycle, perhaps in the Spring. 

Thanks for your time,

Woodwitch


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Woodwitch,

You should be fine to continue using this upto and during treatment  I would check with the clinic nearer the time though to make sure they are happy with you taking this especially as you are egg donating.

All the best for the Spring  
Maz x


----------



## woodwitch (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you Maz - for the info and the good wishes

Merry Christmas



Woodwitch


----------

